# للبيع ارض صناعي 5250 تشغيل معادن بالقاهرة الجديدة



## ahmed9999 (23 مايو 2012)

كود الاعلان :1205124
للبيع ارض صناعي 5250 متر تشغيل معادن 
بالمنطقة الصناعية بالقاهرة الجديدة 
اصيل بدون توكيلات 
مهلة 3 سنين 
المطلوب :750 جنية للمتر ويخصم الاقساط من السعر الاجمالي




شركة طيبة المصرية للمقاولات و الإستثمار العقاري
81 طريق النصر بجوار طيبة مول – مدينة نصر القاهرة
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01119065989
خـــارج مصـر / 01279365441+
فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: 
[email protected]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 مايو 2012)

*رد: للبيع ارض صناعي 5250 تشغيل معادن بالقاهرة الجديدة*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

